# Can't boot FreeBSD 11.0-Stable



## Oleg P. (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello!

I can't boot installed (or upgraded) FreeBSD 11.0-Stable.

When I tried boot FreeBSD 11-Stable I got a message:


```
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from vgapci0
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xe0000000-0xe7fffff
f at device 2.1 on pci0
agp1: <Intel 82855GME (855GME GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci1
panic: make_dev_sv: bad si_name (error=17, ssi_name=agpgart)
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc0d6ae3f at kbd_backtrace+0x4f
#1 0xc0d1a535 at vpanic+0x115
#2 0xc0d1a41b at panic+0x1b
#3 0xc0c9ac8d at make_dev_sv+0x44d
#4 0xc0c9ad07 at make_dev+0x77
#5 0xc05bd81b at agp_generic_attach+0x18b
#6 0xc122263b at agp_i810_attach+0x7b
#7 0xc0d5bf3d at device_attach+0x49d
#8 0xc0d5d11b at bus_generic_attach+0x2b
#9 0xc090efda at vga_pci_attach+0x4a
#10 0xc0d5bf3d at device_attach+0x49d
#11 0xc0d5d11b at bus_generic_attach+0x2b
#12 0xc0901f4e at pci_attach+0xee
#13 0xc0d5bf3d at device_attach+0x49d
#14 0xc0d5d11b at bus_generic_attach+0x2b
#15 0xc1357172 at legacy_pcib_attach+0x102
#16 0xc0d5bf3d at device_attach+0x49d
#17 0xc0d5d11b at bus_generic_attach+0x2b
Uptime: 1s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
--> Press a key on the console to reboot.
--> or switch off the system now.
```

Now, my system is 
	
	



```
FreeBSD sony 9.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE #0:
Sun Jan 15 00:10:11 MSK 2017 root@sony:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC-VT  i386
```

Help me please!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2017)

What hardware? Specifically the mainboard as it looks like it's tripping up on AGP.


----------



## Oleg P. (Mar 16, 2017)

I am using older Sony notebook. Output `lshal` is

```
system.chassis.manufacturer = 'Sony Corporation'  (string)
  system.chassis.type = 'Notebook'  (string)
  system.firmware.release_date = '06/09/2005'  (string)
  system.firmware.vendor = 'Phoenix Technologies LTD'  (string)
  system.firmware.version = 'R0052G7'  (string)
  system.formfactor = 'laptop'  (string)
  system.hardware.product = 'VGN-T2XRP_S'  (string)
  system.hardware.serial = '28194550-5300712'  (string)
  system.hardware.uuid = '0ABF9C20-4B66-11C6-839B-00014A251DA8'  (string)
  system.hardware.vendor = 'Sony Corporation'  (string)
  system.hardware.version = 'J000Q564'  (string)
  system.kernel.machine = 'i386'  (string)
  system.kernel.name = 'FreeBSD'  (string)
  system.kernel.version = '9.3-RELEASE'  (string)
  system.product = 'VGN-T2XRP_S J000Q564'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/cpu_0'
  freebsd.driver = 'cpu'  (string)
  freebsd.unit = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.20GHz'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/cpu_0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'cpu.0'  (string)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.maximum_speed = 1200  (0x4b0)  (int)
  processor.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582_0'
  freebsd.driver = 'vgapci'  (string)
  freebsd.unit = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.device = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.function = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.secondary_bus = 24  (0x18)  (int)
  pci.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 13698  (0x3582)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33170  (0x8192)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Sony Corporation'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4173  (0x104d)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582'
  freebsd.driver = 'vgapci'  (string)
  freebsd.unit = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.device = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.function = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.freebsd.secondary_bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 13698  (0x3582)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33170  (0x8192)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Sony Corporation'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4173  (0x104d)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
```

I've reinstalled FreeBSD 9.3 after error.


----------

